
Ask HN: Is drawing a friendly face or picture on my N95 masks safe? - sigmaprimus
I figure it might make me less intimidating to have a smile or kitty cat whiskers on my masks.<p>Is this a bad idea? Will it lessen the effectiveness of the masks?
======
davismwfl
Of course I can't say for certain, but there are N95 masks that are dyed and
have designs on them. That said, those masks are likely tested with their
design.

Just my 2 cents, but I'd probably say if you draw on a small portion of the
mask, like whiskers etc, it would be fine. The mask would still filter and I
doubt the dye from a marker would change its effectiveness. The worst thing I
can imagine is it possibly causing slightly less airflow in the parts that are
colored, but I even doubt that unless it was just overloaded.

I'd be interested in other peoples opinion too, kinda curious myself.

------
lemoncurd
n95 won't protect you regardless, the virus is smaller than the mask's
effective size range.

~~~
davismwfl
First, all masks and PPE do is reduce the chance of
transmission/infection/inhalation, none 100% prevent it by themselves. For
100% protection (well technically as close as we can get) typically you need a
positive pressure suit and a self contained breathing device.

Anyway, while you are technically correct the virus itself is smaller than the
mask's ability to filter. What people are protecting against is the droplet
transmission and, for that usage, the N95 masks are effective. The CDC, NIH
and many scientists have stated they are even appropriate for health care
workers in direct contact with patients because it will stop the primary means
of the transmission when used with other proper PPE like glasses (or more
properly in healthcare, face shields), gloves and gowns.

Of course, an N95 mask (or any filtering level, P100, N100 etc) won't stop you
from getting a virus if you touch a contaminated surface then touch your face
etc. But if someone is coughing near you an N95 mask is acceptable to reduce
the transmission risk.

~~~
lemoncurd
fair enough, thanks for explaining

